

ElectronInks: A Pen That Draws Circuits - AustinLin
http://www.electroninks.com/

======
krapht
How does this compare to breadboarding? Two things off the top of my head: 1)
Silver-based ink sounds expensive. 2) How are through-hole components mounted
to paper?

